# Dublin



## R600 (Mar 31, 2007)

going to a concert in Dublin in a couple of week. i'll be there for a couple of days and i think i'll have a look at the guinness factory. any sugestions on what else to do.

TIA


----------



## pete_172 (Jul 10, 2007)

what concert?

dubline zoo is good craic. and just across the road and into pheonix park from st jamses gate.


----------



## mikerd4 (Oct 27, 2006)

The open top bus tours are very good. Plenty of decent pubs to try out aswell


----------



## R600 (Mar 31, 2007)

pete_172 said:


> what concert?
> 
> dubline zoo is good craic. and just across the road and into pheonix park from st jamses gate.


Bruce Springsteen. i also seen him in December in London. Whats in the Pheonix park.


----------



## R600 (Mar 31, 2007)

mikerd4 said:


> The open top bus tours are very good. Plenty of decent pubs to try out aswell


Can you get of the busses if say i wanted to have a pint or 3 then catch another


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

horse said:


> Can you get of the busses if say i wanted to have a pint or 3 then catch another


Aye ,you sure can :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## skauldy (May 14, 2007)

Yeah the bus tours are brilliant especially if you get a driver thats good craic. You can get on and off the buses as much as you want . I'd start on o'connell street. The Guinness brewery is ok and the pints are to something else. If i'm in dublin we usually go there just for the pints . The Jameson distillery is a better tour and you also get a measure of whiskey. Dublin zoo is ok there after getting a load of new enclosures and haven't been there since. Southside of the liffey is much nicer than the north but a good bit more expensive but don't have as many "Chav's" as you would call them annoying you asking for "A euro bud". Temple Bar is a lovely spot should walk through that.After the tours all thats left is shopping . Thats all i can think of :thumb:


----------



## R600 (Mar 31, 2007)

skauldy said:


> Yeah the bus tours are brilliant especially if you get a driver thats good craic. You can get on and off the buses as much as you want . I'd start on o'connell street. The Guinness brewery is ok and the pints are to something else. If i'm in dublin we usually go there just for the pints . The Jameson distillery is a better tour and you also get a measure of whiskey. Dublin zoo is ok there after getting a load of new enclosures and haven't been there since. Southside of the liffey is much nicer than the north but a good bit more expensive but don't have as many "Chav's" as you would call them annoying you asking for "A euro bud". Temple Bar is a lovely spot should walk through that.After the tours all thats left is shopping . Thats all i can think of :thumb:


Thanks for the info looking forward to the guinness factory and definately going to do the bus tour:thumb:


----------



## R600 (Mar 31, 2007)

i'm staying in the Ballsbridge area is there any good traditional pubs there that we can get some crack (banter)


----------



## skauldy (May 14, 2007)

Ballsbridge is very posh,doubt there would be any craic there.If you want a good night go out in temple bar plenty of pubs and clubs only a short taxi ride. Found a few things that might help ya and :thumb: for the thanks

How to speak dublinese






Few of the locals











What do ya think of your one in the yellow


----------



## R600 (Mar 31, 2007)

does the bus tour go past the boxing matches:lol:


----------



## skauldy (May 14, 2007)

Depends ,You could get a dublin bus and head to finglas lol


----------



## mikerd4 (Oct 27, 2006)

South side might be posher but it has some seriously dodgy spots that rival anything the northside can offer!

Ballsbridge is nice, Doheny And Nesbitts on Baggot street is a good spot and its not a million miles from tyou. What hotel?

Phoenix park is a huge park in Dublin, Im guessing he is playing there? You'll be needing a cab!


----------

